# Very confused here



## Buddy_Williams (Jun 30, 2008)

I was discussing with my girlfriend a few days ago about growing cannabis. She was given a "thumbs up" so to speak from her doctor, and is able to grow her own plants. Here's where it get's abit tricky though....see she finds it very difficult to smoke, ingest, or vapourize mj.....eating cannabis is out of the question too, I attempted to put a very small amount in her food (with her knowing of course), she was seeing things, began to tremble; bad news really.....she wanted to be able to profit from cannabis to a degree. She never wanted to sell on the street (which is dumb to begin with), but she was told by her son-in-law that she could profit from it by bringing the cannabis to a nearby cannabis clinic......I figured it was fiction, to my understanding there was no way of profiting from growing.....she was looking for a means of income because she's about to lose her home....

Sorry for the long-winded post, if anyone can point me in the right direction; that would be greatly appretiated,

Buddy


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 30, 2008)

geez... u got a real dilema going there...

now if the gf was growing for her own personal usage, everyone here would be more than willing to help...

but because you are talking about growing to sell... yer not gunna find much help here... at least not from the regulars (I would think)...

I'm just gunna have to keep my yap shut on this one, buddy... I did post this, however, to let you know how things are here....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah that ^^^^  good luck too you and your GF


----------



## gagjababy (Jun 30, 2008)

yes you can be a licensed caregiver and sell to the clubs


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 30, 2008)

As long as you have a Dr's rec, you can sell any excess herb you have to the many number of clubs around.

I would have to disagree with you Crazy. And you know you have my respect my friend. 
I believe that if you have excess, then it is not an issue to sell to the clubs. Speaking from my own experiance, sometimes I hit a small finshed product weight, and other times, I hit it BIG.
I see no problem with selling to the clubs.
When you go to a club, you can see the DROVES of folks who are obviosly not capable, or have the time/money/knowledge to grow thier own.
If it wasn't for folks selling to the clubs, these folks would either pay way too much on the street, or simply do without.
MMJ created a industry. This is a simple fact. And I do not look down on folks who follow the guidlines and do well financially.

IE. In my county, I can legaly grow in a 10' x 10' grow space with a limit of 72 plants. Yea, it's awesome. So, I can throw 4-1000w over 4- 4x4 trays and hit pretty big yeilds consistently. With your experiance, you can plainly see what kind of yeilds an experianced grower can hit with those legal limits.
What should a guy do? Do it once and shut it down for a year while it takes you that long to smoke all that up? Or do you help out the clubs and fire back up? 
Growing is either in your blood or not. And if it is, it's not even about growing just for your head and stopping. It's about keeping it rocking because it is a zen for most of us. A hobby like no other.

But, I am a lucky guy. I am fortuante in having my local goverment endorse those limits. I recommend staying within the limits set by local LEO.

I do understand what you are sayin' Crazy. Most folks do come on here and want the "golden ticket" and all the info to make mad money. And those folks need to look elsewhere.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree, from what i understand, you can grow and sell what you like to the clubs...........IF you have the recomendation from the doc.  Tho local rules still apply as to how much dried you may have in your possesion, or amount of plants growing.  Each county is different, so be careful.
I would check with the clubs near you to find out what the procedure is tho.
just my thots...


----------



## Buddy_Williams (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you all for posting your thoughts and comments.

Now when I made the original post earlier today, *never* once was I wanting to know how to make a "cash crop"....I have already read through post after post on how to grow cannabis....so I believe I had the general idea on that one.

I personally like to smoke on occasion, for me cannabis *has had* it's drawbacks for me....but I had found over the short time what worked best for me. Back on point though, I really didn't know what else we could of done. She isn't trying to live a lavish life....I am just trying to help her anyway that I can.

Once again, thank you all for your replies.

Buddy


----------



## massproducer (Jun 30, 2008)

Things must be a lot different up here in Canada, because I am a licensed medical user/grower, but here in Canada it is forbidden to SELL any of your produced marjiuana or seeds, you will loose your license and get arrested and charged with trafficing.  I would read all of the documentation that came with your license to see what it stipulates.

A compassion club will also probably only take buds grown by an experienced grower because of quality control.  I would go and talk to someone at a local club to see what their procedure is, if you are allowed to do this.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 1, 2008)

Speaking for the clubs in cali, that is the basis of how they operate. If you really read the way clubs work, they are actually a "cooperative". Meaning that the patients supply the herb.
Club owners usually do not grow themselves. They buy and resell from patients who supply them the herb. If patients did not sell thier excess to the clubs, they would all be out of business.


----------

